# What type of oil do you use?



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

I recently sold my Honda Recon for a Foreman 400...it is at it's time for its first oil change...I mostly just use this for icefishing...was thinking of using Amsoil Synthetic 0w-40...was wondering what everyone else uses in the winter months?


----------



## grizzlyadams73 (Jul 13, 2003)

dont use synthetic if its a manual. it will ruin the clutch.


----------



## secondgear (Nov 19, 2003)

READ THE OWNERS MANUAL. IT ALL IN THERE. EVERY THING YOU NEED TO KNOW. OR WWW.HONDA.COM


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

After talking with many people and some honda mechanics , I decided on the Amsoil 0w-40...it is made specifically for atv. and or 4 cycle use...it is made to use with wet type clutches!


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Amsoil Rocks!!!!!!!!!! I Run It In EveryThing I Own.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Mobil 1 MX4T motorcycle oil.
Formulated especially for high revving 4 strokes.
Great for 4 stroke outboards too.


----------



## TeamPolarisracing (Nov 7, 2002)

i use amzoil in my snowmobile and in my 4-wheller to the best around


----------

